# VW brake fitting thread sizes?



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

What are the brake fitting thread sizes at the MC, ABS and/or hard lines on a 97 GTI? I want to replace the ABS unit with an adjustable brake proportioning valve for track use, and see two different sizes out of the ABS unit. One is a 10mm (probably 10mm x 1.00) and the other is larger (maybe 12mm, but no idea on the thread pitch).


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

Brake line fittings are 10 X 1.00 for us - If you are bending your own - Auto Zone etc. carry them in precut and flared lengths. Ask for PAE - 3(length), so PAE - 351 is 51 inches long....... Etc.


Can't help on the other pitch.


----------

